# come on Jessie your gonna be alright! :)



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

hey guys, i am quite worried about my hamster Jessie, she is getting on now shes about 2/2 and a half years old, Saturday i noticed she seemed to heavely breathing like panting, and ive put it down to the weather,
and today she doesnt seem her usial self, shes sleeping, and when shes awake, going up her ladder her eyes are half open like shes half asleep, and when shes sleeping her chests moving up and down quite quickly like shes breathing heavely, she does seem to be eating though!
i prey shes going to be okay, and the ends not in sight 
come on Jessie! x


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

I would get her checked over by a vet, hopefully it is something simple that a course of antibiotics will fix


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd definitely try a vet - if it's been going on since Saturday and now seems to be getting worse it is better to get her checked out than to leave her any longer


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

It sounds like she might have a respiratory infection, so I'd take her to the vet ASAP. Hopefully a course of antibiotics will sort it out.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Okay thanks guys, ill do that
she does seem better today im glad, and that shes more alert and has her eyes open properly and doesnt look half asleep.


----------

